# sinasabi vs. pinagsasabi



## Chriszinho85

I have a quick question to ask.  I heard someone say "Ano ang pinagsasabi mo?"  What if one were to say "Ano ang sinasabi mo?"  What is the difference in the meaning of the sentences?  It's hard for me to tell the difference between the two.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## niernier

As for me, this is how it is translated to:


1. Ano ang sinasabi mo? = What are you saying? OR What are you talking about?

2. Ano ang pinagsasabi mo? = What are these things you said?



Basically _pinagsasabi _pertains to "those" things that was said(It is somewhat in plural form. Question 2 is raised when the speaker said a lot and the listener did not understand anything) whereas _sinasabi _is simply pertaining to a line or two that was said.

Tell me if you got it. Thank you for reading.


----------



## walterhartmann

I agree with niernier. and I'd also like to add something regarding the context of the two sentences. 

_Ano'ng sinasabi mo?_ is more neutral and is used when the speaker really wants to know what the person is saying.

_Ano'ng pinagsasabi mo?_ is somewhat negative and offensive and it could mean that the speaker is mad or annoyed with the receiver of the question. It could mean like this, "what nonsense have you been telling?"

At least that's how it is used whenever I hear it.


----------



## niernier

walterhartmann said:


> _Ano'ng sinasabi mo?_ is more neutral and is used when the speaker really wants to know what the person is saying.
> 
> _Ano'ng pinagsasabi mo?_ is somewhat negative and offensive and it could mean that the speaker is mad or annoyed with the receiver of the question. It could mean like this, "what nonsense have you been telling?"



Definitely true.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Thanks walter and niernier for the responses.  I think I understand the meaning of "pinagsasabi" now but what exactly does adding "pag" to the verb do?  Like, for example, I read the sentence "Kaya mo bang ipagpalit ang relihiyon mo?"  If I said "Kaya mo bang palitan ang relihiyon mo," does it mean the same thing?


----------



## walterhartmann

Chriszinho85 said:


> Thanks walter and niernier for the responses.  I think I understand the meaning of "pinagsasabi" now but what exactly does adding "pag" to the verb do?  Like, for example, I read the sentence "Kaya mo bang ipagpalit ang relihiyon mo?"  If I said "Kaya mo bang palitan ang relihiyon mo," does it mean the same thing?



hmm tough one.

pag is added to a verb to make it a noun.

for example, pag + sabi = pagsabi "the act of saying"

But I think it doesn't apply to the sentence you gave.

"Kaya mo bang palitan ang relihiyon mo?" means "can you change your religion?"

while

"Kaya mo bang ipagpalit ang relihiyon mo?" is translated as "can you exchange your religion (for something else)?

I think, it's more about "ipag-" in the second sentence. It has more than one function. for example
1. ipagkanulo - betray
    ipagbili - sell

2. it is used to express something that you do for someone else
    Ex. ipaghugas - to wash (something) for somebody
         ipagsampay - to hang (usu. clothes) for someone

*ipag- makes the verb imperative

i'm gonna give you some examples to help you understand how these prefixes and one suffix change the meaning of the word/verb. let's take the verb "sabi" for example:

sabi - verb

sabi + -hin = sabihin - imperative
  Ex. Sabihin mo na ang katotohanan. (Tell the truth now.)

pag- + sabi = pagsabi - "the act of saying / telling (something)"
  Ex. Ang pagsabi ng katotohanan (saying/telling the truth)

ipag- + sabi = ipagsabi - "to tell others, or spread news or something like that"
  Ex. Sige, ipagsabi mo sa mga kapitbahay ang nangyari! - "Go, tell the neighbors what happened!  (in a satirical, ironical, daring way)

sorry it's kind of confusing. it really made me think.
actually i had already written a long and more comprehensive explanation yesterday, but the internet connection suddenly failed and i lost everything that i had written.of course it's a shame i can't remember everything i wrote. i still hope this one helps.
you can wait for other responses though.


----------



## niernier

1. Kaya mo bang ipagpalit ang relihiyon mo? (Can you exchange your religion?)

2. Kaya mo bang palitan ang relihiyon mo? (Can you change your religion?)

"pag" does not have anything to do here. Your question could be an issue regarding *benificiary focus.**

According to my grammar book:
*


> There are two affixes that mark the beneficiary focus: *IPAG-* and *-AN*. Attaching any of these affixes to a root indicates that *the focus of the sentence is the noun for whom/which the action is done.* *IPAG* and *-AN* mark the focus as the word that receives the benefit of the action.


Beneficiary focused sentences are usually command statements where you command someone to do something for someone/something. That why it's called beneficiary focused sentence. There is someone/something which is benefited from the action. 

Tell me if you need examples, I'll be here to help. You can also try googling about it if you want.*
*


----------



## niernier

walterhartmann said:


> "Kaya mo bang ipagpalit ang relihiyon mo?" is translated as "can you exchange your religion (for something else)?



I was actually thinking about that too. I was about to say 'exchange' but i thought I will just leave it and simply say " Can you change your religion?" My mate also have the same opinion as you. (And I was also having doubts whether I should say 'Can' or 'Could' *bangs head on the leyboard*)

We share the sentiments, it's just so confusing on my part too.



> sabi - verb
> 
> sabi + -hin = sabihin - imperative
> Ex. Sabihin mo na ang katotohanan. (Tell the truth now.)
> 
> pag- + sabi = pagsabi - "the act of saying / telling (something)"
> Ex. Ang pagsabi ng katotohanan (saying/telling the truth)
> 
> ipag- + sabi = ipagsabi - "to tell others, or spread news or something like that"
> Ex. Sige, ipagsabi mo sa mga kapitbahay ang nangyari! - "Go, tell the neighbors what happened! (in a satirical, ironical, daring way)



Those examples using the verb 'sabi' are great! Apir tayo jan.



> Ex. ipaghugas - to wash (something) for somebody
> ipagsampay - to hang (usu. clothes) for someone


Now that is what I call the beneficiary focus.


----------



## walterhartmann

niernier said:


> Now that is what I call the beneficiary focus.



oh so that's what it's called! i just thought of the examples. lol. now i know. thanks niernier


----------



## niernier

Considering what walterhartmann had said, allow me to change my previous post.

1. Kaya mo bang ipagpalit ang relihiyon mo?
   Can you exchange your religion?_(for something else such as money, etc_)?

2. Kaya mo bang palitan ang relihiyon mo?
   Can you change your religion?

_Ipagpalit_ itself is a word which means 'exchange' along with the other examples given by walterhartmann,
_ipagkanulo_ - betray
_ipagbili_ - sell

_Palitan_ uses the verbal affix -an which indicate that the subject of the sentence            is the object or goal of the action. The subject is 'religion' and the goal of the action is to 'change' it.

As a conclusion, Ipagpalit and palitan DO NOT follow the beneficiary focus even though they use the ipag- and -an affixes. 

The *beneficiary focus* verbs, although they conjugate by adding i-, ipag- and/or -an, *must be verbs that literally gives benefit to someone.*

Example:
Ipaglaba mo ako. _Do the laundry for me.
_As you see, ako(me) is benefited. Laba is a root that form the beneficiary focus only by using the affix ipag-

Ipagluto mo kami ng makakain. _Cook food for us._
Lutuan mo kami ng makakain. _Cook food for us.
_Kami(us) is benefited by the action.

Igawa mo siya ng assignment. _Do the assignment for him._
Gawan mo siya ng assignment. _Do the assignment for him.
_As another example, gawa is a root that form the beneficiary focus by using i- affix. Siya(him) is benefited by the action.

Tulungan mo siya. _Help him.
_Tulong is a root which form the beneficiary focus only by using the affix -an.


----------



## DotterKat

To all the excellent explanations above, let me just add that *"Kaya mo bang ipagpalit ang relihiyon mo?" *can also be translated as " *Can you forsake your religion*?"
As you know, sometimes transliteration can result in awkward sounding sentences, although the thought may be the same. "*Can you exchange your religion*" is grammatically correct and is the verbatim translation of your Tagalog sentence, but it does not sound right to the ear. 
Other good alternatives would be along the lines of "Would you compromise your principles?" or "Would you trifle with your beliefs?"

Gary


----------



## Xinito

DotterKat said:


> To all the excellent explanations above, let me just add that *"Kaya mo bang ipagpalit ang relihiyon mo?" *can also be translated as " *Can you forsake your religion*?"
> As you know, sometimes transliteration can result in awkward sounding sentences, although the thought may be the same. "*Can you exchange your religion*" is grammatically correct and is the verbatim translation of your Tagalog sentence, but it does not sound right to the ear.
> Other good alternatives would be along the lines of "Would you compromise your principles?" or "Would you trifle with your beliefs?"
> 
> Gary


 
In your sentence regarding "foresaking" one's religion, "ipagpapalit" may not be the best word.  I would use "iiwanan" which literally means "leaving behind..."


----------



## Chriszinho85

Thanks everyone for the great explanations!  I think I'm starting to understand it.  I have some questions about the "pag- -an" construction, but I'll start a new thread on that.

Chris


----------



## niernier

DotterKat said:


> As you know, sometimes transliteration can result in awkward sounding sentences, although the thought may be the same. "*Can you exchange your religion*" is grammatically correct and is the verbatim translation of your Tagalog sentence, but it does not sound right to the ear.
> Other good alternatives would be along the lines of "Would you compromise your principles?" or "Would you trifle with your beliefs?"



I personally think it would be best to use verbatim translation. I prefer this kind of translation when studying my language of interest so that I get the idea of what the word really means. 

To Chriszinho85, you're welcome. I would like to say you have really interesting questions that native Tagalog speakers would think a lot. I myself realized a lot of things before I came up with an answer.


----------

